# Would this filter be good for a Nano?



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm looking into a hob filter for my 5.5 nano tank and would this be an ok filter Aquatic products currently I'm running a elite 5 stingray filter.

Any input is great

thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Never used the Hagen filter above, but I can recommend the Red Sea Nano Filter.

This filter is an absolute treat, and gives me good flow and filtration, as well as silent operation on my 3 gallon tank. It might be a little too weak for your 5 gallon, but as long as you do your weekly water changes you should be fine.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would go with a smaller filter. I would think that the one you linked to would provide to much flow, since it is rated for a 50 gallon tank. On my 5 gallon I use a Penquin mini


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I've used the Azoo version of the Red Sea Nano. It's great for sub 5.5 gallon tanks. The white batting that came with it clogged every 3-5 days. Once I ditched the batting and cut an AquaClear sponge to size, this filter started rocking!

DJ


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I would use a whisper mini; really easy to maintain, silent, and you can fill the cheap biobags with any media. I use one on my office 5 gallon with my betta and it works great. It is an internal filter but you really dont notice it b/c it is small and black.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I think it will be fine. What is your fish load going to be?


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

John I'll look into that filter, I was also recommended the azoo palm filter, I checked the palm filter and it's 10$ for shipping which I really don't want to pay since I just shipped a tank for less though I may have too, as for that filter I'll look into it.

trenac doesn't a penguin mini give too much flow since it's 100gph? the filter is for a 5 gallon tank not 50 I think, i'm just worried about the flow.

thanks Left coast will have to do that if I get it

freerider I have a internal and I'd like a hob to free up space otherwise I might try that, thanks though.

nswhite I have 2 otos and a ct betta, might try a few amano shrimp if the betta won't eat them but not sure, that's it.

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Penquin mini is rated for tanks up to 10 gallons, which is not too much flow. Plus it's flow is adjustable.


----------



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Speaking of HOB filters, I have a 5.5 tank and I tried both aquaclear 20 and the whisper 10 filters they are both good although not to silent for me they do have this humming sound, I have a small room that I rented it sometimes its just annoys you. thanks to my noisy computer I pretty much cannot hear it. Looking into a small cannister or a very small internal filter. what do you guys think?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

There's also the DIY Nano Canister filter option if your inclined.

-John N.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm just going to stick with a hob filter for now though.

So I'v heard they sell the red sea deco art nano filter at petco should I get this Red Sea Deco Art Nano Filter & Replacement Pads at PETCO little more expensive but I'd get it at the store or should I go for another one. I have a light fish load one betta and one otto now, had some diffucultys with this bunch of bettas from one store but not the other so it's lightly stocked would this provide enough filtration?

Thanks a lot


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the filter you picked will be more than enough for your nano tank especially knowing that your fish load is small


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ya I think that's what I'm going to get, probably in three weeks. 

thanks for all the help everybody


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I got the mini hagen hush HOB filter since it was cheaper than the nano filter. It has adjustable flow which is why I thought it might be ok which it is and causes very little surface agiation though hagen stuck in a bad impeller in it so I need to exchange it, I know this because I used my impeller from my stingray filter and it worked.


----------

